# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  چک کردن امنیتی ورودی ها و از نوع آرایه

## alidesigner007

سلام.تمام ورودی ها رو با strip_tags چک می کنم , اما آرایه ها رو نمی شه از این روش چک کرد
روش پیشنهادی چک کردن ورودی ها از نوع آرایه چیه  ؟
منتظر جواب اساتید هستم.

----------


## hamedarian2009

$student = [
    'name'    => '<b>john</b>',
    'tell'       => '123456',
    'address' => '<script>alert("HACK")</script>',
];
echo '<pre>' . print_r($student, true) . '</pre>';

foreach ($student as $key => $value) {
    $student[$key] = strip_tags($value);
}

echo '<pre>' . print_r($student, true) . '</pre>';

----------

